# Wilco Ottawa March 1!



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey is anyone going to the show? Should be a good one, Nils is hell of a guitar player should be interesting. Its at the national performing arts centre has anyone been to a show there, I haven't is it a good venue?


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

saw them open up for Neil Young last year.
my only complaint was that Wilco's set was too short.
but i snapped up some good seats for the show at the NAC in March.
Saw Lyle Lovett at the NAC just last Saturday.
it is possibly one of the best concert halls in the entire country.
no kidding. the acoustics in that place are amazing.
i think maybe Massey Hall or the Hummingbird Centre (O'Keefe Center) in Toronto or the Place des Arts in Montreal are comparable.
you won't be disappointed.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

I haven't made up my mind about Wilco yet. Maybe a show will be the clincher??

Brian


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

six-string said:


> saw them open up for Neil Young last year.
> my only complaint was that Wilco's set was too short.
> but i snapped up some good seats for the show at the NAC in March.
> Saw Lyle Lovett at the NAC just last Saturday.
> ...


Right on I can't wait now, where are your seats? I can't figure out where mine are. Here's where I'm sitting section LOGE, row 23, seats 13-15 so where the heck is that at the NAC?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I take it to mean you're in box 23 - seats 13 & 15.

Here's the pdf file with detailed seating - you're in the Amphitheatre section, although look directly to the right of the word "Mezzanine" to find your seats.

http://www.nac-cna.ca/pdf/boxoffice/NAC-SH.pdf


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

Hmmm....wife is due on the 17th...you think she'd mind holding down the fort at home for a night then while I duck out to see a show? I doubt she'd want to sit and watch it. :smile:


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I really liked Sky Blue Sky but haven't been able to get into the new album as much; IMO, there are some real duds on it (hate that Fiest duet, and that tune of noise).

TG


----------

